# A Tank Divider?



## ElfMouse (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd like to get my two Bettas out of their 1 gallon homes and into a ten gallon aquarium - I can't afford two aquariums right now, also I have no room for two.
I read that I could put a 'tank divider' in my aquarium and put them both in the same one.
My question is - what the heck is a tank divider? 
And where do I get one?
Can I use something made of net so that the filter will still work properly?
Will being able to see each other that well drive them crazy?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ElfMouse said:


> I'd like to get my two Bettas out of their 1 gallon homes and into a ten gallon aquarium - I can't afford two aquariums right now, also I have no room for two.
> I read that I could put a 'tank divider' in my aquarium and put them both in the same one.
> My question is - what the heck is a tank divider?
> And where do I get one?
> ...



not sure where you buy them prob a pet shop. you can MAKE them but im not too familiar with that folder way of making it ive heard about. I use gutter guard (plastic mesh put over gutters to stop leaves and stuff getting into the water)
or glass.

the mesh dividers can be purchased and mesh means the water WILL flow through. the "folder" way the water wont flow.if you have a person whos handy with a drill you could always buy perspex and drill a whole lot of holes into it. 

Some males freak constantly about constantly seeing another male, but a male | female will still flare.


urgh this ever comes out right lol
my males are in a 10 bay divided tank, they spend about 30 minuts a day flaring at each other, they flare when the lights come on, go off, at feeding time and a few times through the day but if they FLARE too much then you could always put plants there to cover the divider


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

ElfMouse said:


> I'd like to get my two Bettas out of their 1 gallon homes and into a ten gallon aquarium - I can't afford two aquariums right now, also I have no room for two.
> I read that I could put a 'tank divider' in my aquarium and put them both in the same one.
> My question is - what the heck is a tank divider?
> And where do I get one?
> ...


You can buy them at most places that sell fish..or you can make them.
They run about 10 dollars each at my local Petco.
You can also secure dividers with aquarium sealant to make them extra safe.
I made mine because I needed to make 3 dividers..It ended up being cheaper than buying 3 dividers at 10 dollars each.
If you're just lookin to make one though you might get a better deal buying one from a petstore. As aquarium sealant alone is about 5 dollars then 3 dollars for the book report binders ( I used poster hangers).
In any case though...aquarium sealant is kind of a handy thing to have...just in case you decide to make cool caves out of rocks or a decoration breaks or something.
Here is a link to the DIY divider tutorial:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/

and here are some dividers:
http://www.petco.com/product/112552/Penn-Plax-Aquarium-Tank-Divider.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3742975

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Accessories_Tank-Dividers_Aquarium-Dividers.html?tc=default


If you go with the store bought ones you might want to leave your water level a little low to keep them from jumping sections..Bettas can jump reaally high! Or you can build the divider up with craft mesh. (this is what I did)


----------



## ashzebra (Apr 3, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Here is a link to the DIY divider tutorial:
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


Awesome!!! I can hardly wait to try this.

Also, I believe that plastic craft stuff comes in different colors, if I am remembering correctly.


----------

